

Entertaining Cat With A Laser (Patent) - some1else
http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=OfwkAAAAEBAJ&dq=5,443,036

======
zdw
Well, I violate that one on a regular basis...

------
Sharanga
"The involuntary and almost imperceptibly slight movements of the hand holding
the laser device of the present invention creates a jittery animated effect in
the light pattern at the opaque intersection appealing to cats even when the
device is held essentially steady."

I hope the production model infantry laser rifle of the future is forced to
include patent 5,443,036 on account that even in the hands of a bio-mechanical
super-soldier, the jittering effect of the laser's appeal to cats was patented
decades earlier.

------
srean
Am I the only one reminded of this Monty Python classic

Confuse a cat :<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2Je1CEPkUM>

------
ck2
How can you patent something that exists in two separate forms:

    
    
       1.  playing with cat
       2.  flashing a laser around
    

Or is that like mixing chocolate with peanut butter and making a new candy to
patent?

There has to be prior art before 1995 no? (look how large that laser is! mine
is the size of a AAA battery)

So can I patent making a ball out of tin-foil and throwing it around with my
cat (she chases it like crazy).

------
jayzee
Webcatting: Saw this last month at NYU's ITP

[http://itp.nyu.edu/~nbe206/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2010/12/s...](http://itp.nyu.edu/~nbe206/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2010/12/screenshot.jpg)

Natalie's blog: <http://itp.nyu.edu/~nbe206/blog/>

------
drallison
Amusing still, but one of the longtime examples of an obvious invention.

------
grovulent
Well - I just lodged a patent:

Method of entertaining a human with a cat.

PISS OFF IT'S MINE!

